# I had to try it



## fire in the hole (May 26, 2012)

I smoked up my 1st pork belly and put it away for 10 days..........or at least that was the plan. Just had to try it out this morning with french toast breakfast. Hot digiddy damn.........that bacon was good. I posted photos of the completed product a few days ago.

I am now a believer..........I have seen the light...........bacon-bacon-bacon, homemade bacon!!!!


----------



## raptor700 (May 26, 2012)

Congrats on the bacon, your correct, it's way better than store bought!


----------



## diesel (May 27, 2012)

You have crossed over.  Congratulations.  Homemade bacon is the best.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations on joining the ranks of homemade bacon makers. But you know how it is here...


----------

